# Wheel stud broke



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

I broke one of my wheel studs after trying to remove an extremely rusted brake roater. What are the part numbers for the stock replacements and I heard the Evo has the same studs as us up front. What year evo?


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Anybody know?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

do a search or check like second or third page of this section. i posted a thread with part numbers to studs and nuts


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

correction bro, several threads down on this page


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

its cool i used an Evo MR stud. Only a little bit shorter. When I replace my hubs ill do the arp setup all the way around.


----------

